# who know these labs.



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

I am thinking of trying these labs out. Has anyone tried them or heard anything good or bad on them. 
GEN SHI, GE OR KABALERRO.


----------



## Yaya (Mar 20, 2014)

Heard them all..

Only know gen shi feedback and it wasn't bad
Nothing in detail but person didn't complain


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

correction, thats Kaballero.



	

		
			
		

		
	
  GE Labs


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 20, 2014)

Looks like GG's lab.,,,.!


----------



## shenky (Mar 20, 2014)

I've only heard of gen shi. No personal experience; I heard good things for a long time, but recently only negative reviews. Sounds like a good lab gone sour


----------



## stonetag (Mar 20, 2014)

Gen shi was once very gtg, but as of late, I hear about low dosing issues, and short filled vials.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 20, 2014)

I've recently ran 4 weeks of Gen-Shi Tbol and stopped early bcuz i wasn't getting any gainz of it...didn't feel/notice anything @80mgs ed
went to 100mgs for 3days than gave up,


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 20, 2014)

GreatGunz said:


> Looks like GG's lab.,,,.!



???.......


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

thanks guys, think ill play it safe and not order the GEN SHi then. any of you other guys out there have any input on the other 2. GE and the KABALLERO?


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 21, 2014)

Really.....out of all of you guys out there, no one has any input or feed back on these other 2 Labs. GE and Kaballero.


----------



## IronAsylum (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry never heard of them Now ADP or Anodyne Pharms I know. They are the shizzle. I will look into the other two. You have raised my eyebrow, ROCK STYLE!!


----------



## Redrum1327 (Mar 23, 2014)

I read about a lot of fake gen-shi goin around too bro just heads up on that


----------



## dazzler771 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ive just googled contendo neto test 400 and got conflicting storys about whether its decent stuff. Any of u guys heard of it b4?


----------



## Omegareign (Mar 28, 2014)

Gen shi, used to be really good.  Had their dbol and it was awesome, but as of now I don't know.


----------



## Bicepticon (Mar 28, 2014)

Gen Shi ever make a liquid dbol? 100mg/ml in a 10ml vial?


----------

